# Defenders Trailer



## Garren Jacobsen (May 3, 2017)

Me likey


----------



## FifthView (May 3, 2017)

Oh man this looks good.


----------



## Penpilot (May 4, 2017)

I'm so conflicted now. I've been trying to wash the bad taste of Iron Fist out of my mouth, but even this trailer isn't enough. The splash damage from that show has put a damper on my enthusiasm for all the new Marvel TV projects. Please be good. PLEEEEZZE BE GOOD. PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZEEEEE


----------



## FifthView (May 5, 2017)

I'm just hoping the rest of the characters spend most of this miniseries making fun of Danny Rand. There are a few places in the trailer where this seems to happen, like Luke being dubious about "I am the Immortal Iron Fist," Stick calling him simply a "kid" with a glowing fist, and Jessica Jones being dismissive of him at the end. He seems like the odd man-kid out.  



Penpilot said:


> I'm so conflicted now. I've been trying to wash the bad taste of Iron Fist out of my mouth, but even this trailer isn't enough. The splash damage from that show has put a damper on my enthusiasm for all the new Marvel TV projects. Please be good. PLEEEEZZE BE GOOD. PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZEEEEE


----------



## Gryphos (May 6, 2017)

Looking forward to it. But if you want a chuckle, pay attention to Danny around 1:50 bobbing around like some Power Rangers minion waiting his turn to fight.


----------

